# You know what's bad.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I can watch 2 full length movies and sometimes 3 while waiting for orders.

What I have been doing is watching movies on a tablet and then when I get a delivery trip request I pause the movie do the delivery and then continue watching the movies after that. I can't do that running PAX around because it's steady but this works great for delivery orders. 

It's kinda weird but when I started doing this 5 years ago I couldn't even finish 1 movie. Now with all the low payout orders it's so easy to watch movies.

I know it's bad but what do you guys do between orders when it's dead?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I know it's bad but what do you guys do between orders when it's dead?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seems to be offers but not really worth it offers. Especially compared to inflation.

I finally realized why over 50% of weekday orders are chick fil a. It's the only place always so busy that the customer will pay delivery so they don't have to wait in a traffic jam.

Nonstop offers from chick fil a until sunday. By then I'm so tired of chick fil a bullshit that I can't even enjoy the peace.

It's not about the frequency of orders, Its the quality 100%.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

When you run four apps you never have the time, but if you are living off Uber for it deliveries then you will find plenty of time when rejecting that five miles for two dollars orders…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since I only work peak hours and multi app, it’s rare to have any time between deliveries. However, if it’s really slow and I was sitting in between deliveries I’d just go home. Too many other things to do.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I've started taking books with me and of course I cruise around on UP.net. 

The other morning I was getting rapid fire pings but they were all just pure BS. 9, 12, 16 miles. I've got a spot that I like to stage in, a nice parking lot with big shade trees and within half a mile of 20 restaurants that are usually a good source of delivery orders. 

The past two weeks (in my territory of choice) have been horrible. None of the usual suspects are ordering. Office workers aren't ordering, no one's ordering for their staff meetings, hospital workers appear to be brown bagging it. Tips are way down and more orders than normal didn't have a tip included. 

Summer usually sees a slow down in my areas but the other day wasn't slow as far as pings went, they all just plain sucked. What's sad is I'm "competing" with people that will take those 12 mile deliveries that have no tip included.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

As insipid as TIK TOK is, I admit to watching it in between rides.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> When you run four apps


What is the 4th? I run GH, DD and UE. Is PM still around?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

PM is uber. There's still lyft and amazon instant offers.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Trek Shuffler said:


> What is the 4th? I run GH, DD and UE. Is PM still around?


Favor… It is a Texas based company…


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> I can watch 2 full length movies and sometimes 3 while waiting for orders.
> 
> What I have been doing is watching movies on a tablet and then when I get a delivery trip request I pause the movie do the delivery and then continue watching the movies after that. I can't do that running PAX around because it's steady but this works great for delivery orders.
> 
> ...


I use my tablet to log into several restaurants POS systems and do audits for theft. 
I use my tablet to watch YouTube.
I use my tablet to keep my mileage record up to date.
I use my tablet to keep up my Uber earnings records and deposits.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The quantity of offers has probably been somewhat lower the last couple of weeks but the real problem is the QUALITY of the offers (which was already poor) has noticeably declined. 

There are times including yesterday when I declined at least 50 pings in a row from all three apps because I couldn't get a single reasonable offer. Not unicorn, just something close to reasonable.

I think an influx of college students driving is at least partly responsible for the decline in the quality of offers.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Crabs?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I only do uberx and uberxl. I don’t have downtime.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I think an influx of college students driving is at least partly responsible for the decline in the quality of offers.


It's the same in my market but I've never seen college aged students picking up orders. Most the drivers in my market that I see can't speak English they just run in with the phone screen up like they are the FBI. Also, many are running around with 2-4 phones 3 different family members or friends accounts. The last couple times I ordered the driver was not the person pictured at all. The last one I think he was on meth all jittery.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> The last one I think he was on meth all jittery.


That's just one of the programmers from dd that have to do deliveries now.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> It's the same in my market but I've never seen college aged students picking up orders.


There's lots of colleges in DC and lots of college students. I've seen some college age students picking up orders recently.



Alltel77 said:


> Most the drivers in my market that I see can't speak English they just run in with the phone screen up like they are the FBI. Also, many are running around with 2-4 phones 3 different family members or friends accounts. The last couple times I ordered the driver was not the person pictured at all. The last one I think he was on meth all jittery.


Here in DC the majority of drivers are Third World immigrants from the Middle East and South Asia (Pakistan, etc). The ability to speak English is less important for delivery work than it is for rideshare.

I can't recall seeing any Third World driver looking drugged up.

It's unlikely that the drivers committing fraud (multiple accounts and multiple names) are the ones you see holding up their phones like the FBI.

The fraudsters (the vast majority of whom are Third World) are more likely to keep a low profile to avoid calling attention to themselves. They walk into the restaurants with a purposeful walk, usually wearing expensive designer clothes, look and talk to no one, hold up their phone to the staffer, and quickly carry their expensive orders to their nice late model cars (you can afford nice cars and clothes when you steal the best orders from other drivers).

The above is my theory based on my observations. Can I swear that I'm correct? No. But I think I'm probably on the right track.

All it takes is a small clique of scammers to drain away a large chunk of the good deliveries out of a delivery area. I believe that at least some of the scarcity of decent orders is due to fraudsters.


----------



## chameleon168 (Mar 27, 2018)

I think an influx of college students driving is at least partly responsible for the decline in the quality of offers.
[/QUOTE]

Yes, this. And teachers, too. Drives me crazy. I've lost count of the number of teachers I've flat out said to them "Most markets, and definitely not Phoenix, cannot and will not support a huge increase of drivers during the slowest time of the year. Teachers driving over the summer means EVERYONE, including yourself, makes little to no money. Please do yourself and all of us a favor and pick up a different part-time summer job - restaurants and retail are always hiring around here."


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Everybody has the right to do delivery as much as you do yes it sucks but that's the way it goes


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

chameleon168 said:


> I think an influx of college students driving is at least partly responsible for the decline in the quality of offers.


Yes, this. And teachers, too. Drives me crazy. I've lost count of the number of teachers I've flat out said to them "Most markets, and definitely not Phoenix, cannot and will not support a huge increase of drivers during the slowest time of the year. Teachers driving over the summer means EVERYONE, including yourself, makes little to no money. Please do yourself and all of us a favor and pick up a different part-time summer job - restaurants and retail are always hiring around here."
[/QUOTE]

I feel you but you can't blame people for not wanting to work retail,it's wears you out mentally. If they just want to make some extra $,the flexibility of the delivery apps make it better.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

chameleon168 said:


> I think an influx of college students driving is at least partly responsible for the decline in the quality of offers.


Can't drive under 21. That eliminates a lot of students. Not a lot of them own cars either.


----------

